# Should Target sell Bullseye stuffed animals?



## Targetking (Mar 27, 2022)

Yes or no?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 27, 2022)

Sure.


----------



## Guest Avocado (Mar 27, 2022)

There's Bullseye plushies on bullseyeshop.com already if that answers your question, if you're looking for a stuffed version of the Spot Dog himself. As for a big Stuffed Animal, if they don't already exist, I don't see why not. Would be nice, I guess.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 28, 2022)

We used to sell them at Christmas (they were about 12/18 inches tall.  Fundraiser fo St. Jude.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 28, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## rd123 (Mar 28, 2022)

YES!


----------



## can't touch this (Mar 28, 2022)

They should sell real taxidermied critters if they wanna reap the bonus sales generated by the ensuing Streisand effect boycotts


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Mar 28, 2022)

They do for TMs.... of course stores used to give them out as rewards for good work. Haven't seen that in 8 years...


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 28, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## TargetsDaddy (Mar 28, 2022)

Target should have an exclusive anniversary Bullseye section in CB1 somewhere. That would be sick. More Funko pop please.


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 28, 2022)

When I first started at Target the dogs were given out freely by HR, ETL’s.  I accumulated over 30 - some real unusual ones too - even had a dog with a pharmacist jacket.  My husband thought they were childish and trashed them all.  Wish I had kept them in my target office instead of bringing them home.  
Some could Fetch $$ on EBay, But he didn’t care.


----------



## Greenandred (Mar 29, 2022)

My profile picture shows the two dogs that I won including a mini shopping cart. I’m sure they would sell if the line was made available in the stores.


----------



## TargetsDaddy (Mar 29, 2022)

Greenandred said:


> My profile picture shows the two dogs that I won including a mini shopping cart. I’m sure they would sell if the line was made available in the stores.



Wait what... I want that shopping cart!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 29, 2022)

here are pictures of some dogs from 2011.
From the Vault: Bullseye Plush Dogs through the Years (target.com)


----------



## happygoth (Mar 29, 2022)

My profile pic is the biker Bullseye, I got it on Ebay. Also have a couple that were given to me at the store and a few more I bought on Ebay.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 29, 2022)

I have a fair number of dogs accumulated throughout the years. I still think it's odd that they never made a barista dog.

Anybody remember the Bullseye pez?


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 29, 2022)

I have a Bullseye pez


----------



## Yetive (Mar 30, 2022)

Me too.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Mar 31, 2022)

Far from newbie said:


> When I first started at Target the dogs were given out freely by HR, ETL’s.  I accumulated over 30 - some real unusual ones too - even had a dog with a pharmacist jacket.  My husband thought they were childish and trashed them all.  Wish I had kept them in my target office instead of bringing them home.
> Some could Fetch $$ on EBay, But he didn’t care.


Your husband is childish and you should trash him


----------



## Yetive (Mar 31, 2022)

Pez and Hex Pups.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 31, 2022)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Yes!
> View attachment 13574


My brother got one of those when he worked here years ago. We put it out during Christmas.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 31, 2022)

I also have one of the boxes that has Legos to build a Bullseye figure.


----------



## Txstyleinboundga (Apr 2, 2022)

I have the Elvis bullseye dog and several of the regular ones.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 4, 2022)

I used to LOVE collecting all the unique gift cards Target had: the flashing lights at Christmas, the noise-makers, the Mother's day paper card embedded with wild flower seeds, the build-your-own glider, the flicker cards, etc.
Now they're so generic


----------

